# Counseling in Greece?



## jsmith09 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello!

My husband and I are interested in relocating to Greece and are wondering where to start! I've been looking for jobs in the mental health field since that's my background but haven't had much luck. Anyone know of any mental health/counseling related jobs in Greece or where to find them? I'm really looking for anything social services related. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

finding any job here would be virtually impossible,greece is in a crisis, a major crisis.Do you speak greek well enough to be able to integrate fully in a job.If people can work from home on the computer or they have money to live on then living here in a nice area would be good.If not no one should consider it.Sorry if this disappoints you but life really is too hard here now.Foreiners are eating stray dogs,so its said.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Concertina is absolutely right.

However due to the crisis, there is a need to open more mental institutions, so ur assistance may be required after all ...


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Ad Rem said:


> Concertina is absolutely right.
> 
> However due to the crisis, there is a need to open more mental institutions, so ur assistance may be required after all ...


unfortunately Ad Rem,the powers that be will not spend any monies on improving mental health facilities,the main 2 hospitals in Athens are near me,day centre and in care.As you rightly say,this on going crisis has led large numbers of people to seek help,but that appears to be alleviated by the dishing out of tablets,l guess there isnt much more to be done for people who are without hope.My next door neighbour has been on antidepressants for 2 years.Besides the fact that all the hospital jobs are got through connections,some things never change.I worked in England as a mental health nurse but l would never be able to work here because my Greek is so limited.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

concertina said:


> unfortunately Ad Rem,the powers that be will not spend any monies on improving mental health facilities,the main 2 hospitals in Athens are near me,day centre and in care.As you rightly say,this on going crisis has led large numbers of people to seek help,but that appears to be alleviated by the dishing out of tablets,l guess there isnt much more to be done for people who are without hope.My next door neighbour has been on antidepressants for 2 years.Besides the fact that all the hospital jobs are got through connections,some things never change.I worked in England as a mental health nurse but l would never be able to work here because my Greek is so limited.


Absolutely agree. My post was just a joke, exactly bcs I am familiar with the situation.


----------

